# Duality, Nottingham - May '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

On our trip to Nottingham, this was our 2nd target and it gave more than I was expecting. Another simple one, but near the out flow there was some interesting bits, which you'll see at the end of the report.
Like Beef Curtains, this is on the River Lean, and is two parallel box sections.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

